# 2 GB of chemistry books



## softchem (5 نوفمبر 2006)

هذة مجموعة هائلة من كتب الكيمياء والهندسة الكيميائية على الرابيدشير
http://rapidshare.de/files/26764517/Chemistry_of_the_Elements__2nd_ed__-_Greenwood.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26767116/Chemistry_of_the_Elements__2nd_ed__-_Greenwood.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26767126/Fundamental_Physical_Constants_91998__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26767544/Modern_Analytic_Chemistry__D._Harvey__McGraw-Hill__2000__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26768270..._Intermediate_Text__C._Chambers__1975__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26769383....__Oxford__2000__colored_diags__1392s__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26770467/Practical_Organic_Chemistry__4th_Ed.__F._G.__Mann__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26772198...atory_Chemicals__5th_ed__-_W._Armarego_WW.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26772269/Quantum_Mechanics_In_Chemistry__Simons__J.__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26772792/Synthetic_Nitrogen_Products_-_G._Maxwell__2005__WW.pdf



CHEMISTRY BOOKS 2


Advanced Organic Reactions Compilation WW.pdf 1.3 MB
CRC Press Analytical Methods For Food Additives (2004) WW.pdf 1.7 MB
Encyclopedia of Chemical Physics & Physical Chemistry WW.pdf 71.7 MB
Organic Synthesis. The Disconnection Approach - Warren (1982) (Workbook).pdf 38.3 MB
Organic Synthesis. The Disconnection Approach - Warren (1982).pdf 37.8 MB
Periodic Table with extended elemental info (LANL) WW.pdf 2.5 MB
Perry's Chemical Engineers Handbook (7th ed) WW.rar 33.5 MB
Practical Org. Chemistry Including Qualitative Org. Analysis. 3rd Ed. - Vogel.pdf 71.6 MB
The Art of Problem Solving in Organic Chemistry - M. Alonso (1987) WW.pdf 29.2 MB
The Logic of Chemical Syntheses by E. J. Corey 1989) WW.pdf 50.7 MB
U.S. Department of Energy Chemical Management. Volume 1 of 2.pdf 0.4 MB
U.S. Department of Energy Chemical Management. Volume 2 of 2.pdf 0.4 MB



CODE
http://rapidshare.de/files/26772837/Advanced_Organic_Reactions_Compilation_WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26772884/CRC_Press_Analytical_Methods_For_Food_Additives__2004__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26775051/Encyclopedia_of_Chemical_Physics___Physical_Chemistry_WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26776277...ction_Approach_-_Warren__1982___Workbook_.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26777393...he_Disconnection_Approach_-_Warren__1982_.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26778078/Periodic_Table_with_extended_elemental_info__LANL__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26779846/Perry_s_Chemical_Engineers_Handbook__7th_ed__WW.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26781582...ualitative_Org._Analysis__3rd_Ed._-_Vogel.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26782234...n_Organic_Chemistry_-_M._Alonso__1987__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26783373/The_Logic_of_Chemical_Syntheses_by_E._J._Corey_1989__WW.pdf 48.32 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/26783383/U.S._Department_of_Energy_Chemical_Management__Volume_1_of_2.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26783393/U.S._Department_of_Energy_Chemical_Management__Volume_2_of_2.pdf



CHEMISTRY BOOKS 3


A Textbook of Modern Toxicology 3rd ed. - E. Hodgson (2004) WW.pdf 6.6 MB
Advanced Organic Chem 4e. Part A Structure And Mechan. - S. Carey (2000).djv 12.8 MB
Advanced Organic Chem 4e. Part B Reactions And Synth. - S. Carey (2000).djv 11.3 MB
Advanced Organic Synthesis. Methods and Techniques - R. Monson (1974) WW.pdf 9.5 MB
Analysis and Purification Methods in Combinatorial Chemistry - Yan (2004) WW.pdf 6.3 MB
Basic Training in Chemistry - S. Hoenig (2002) WW.pdf 9.4 MB
Computational molecular dynamics.. challenges. methods. ideas (1997).djv 5.4 MB
Construction and Use of a Small Chemistry Lab - Yares (1926) WW.pdf 7.5 MB
Encyclopedia of Biological Chemistry - Vol_1 (2004) WW.pdf 25.6 MB
Encyclopedia of Biological Chemistry - Vol_2 (2004) WW.pdf 21.7 MB
Encyclopedia of Biological Chemistry - Vol_3 (2004) WW.pdf 21.1 MB
Encyclopedia of Biological Chemistry - Vol_4 (2004) WW.pdf 11.5 MB
Fundamentals of Quantum Chemistry - Mol. Spectroscopy - Mueller (2002).pdf 6.2 MB
Guidebook to Mechanism in Organic Chemistry - Sykes (6th Ed. 1985).pdf 5.2 MB
Hydrogenation Methods - Paul Rylander (1985) WW.pdf 8.6 MB
Intro to the fund of quantum mechanics as applied to chemistry WW.pdf 2.4 MB
March's Advanced Organic Chemistry 5th ed. - Smith M.B.. March J. (2001).djvu 13.6 MB
Pharmaceutical Manufacturing Encyclopedia (2nd ed) - M. Sittig WW.rar 59.3 MB
Physics and Chemistry Basis of Biotechnology Vol 7 - De Cuyper-Bulte (2002).pdf 2.8 MB
Protective Groups in Organic Synthesis (3rd ed) - T. Greene WW.rar 44.8 MB
Understanding molecular simulation - Frenkel and Smit (AP. 2002).djvu 5.3 MB



CODE
http://rapidshare.de/files/26783564...Toxicology_3rd_ed._-_E._Hodgson__2004__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26783870...A_Structure_And_Mechan._-_S._Carey__2000_.djv
http://rapidshare.de/files/26784124..._B_Reactions_And_Synth._-_S._Carey__2000_.djv 10.77 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/26784327...hods_and_Techniques_-_R._Monson__1974__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26784476...n_Combinatorial_Chemistry_-_Yan__2004__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26784693/Basic_Training_in_Chemistry_-_S._Hoenig__2002__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26784829...amics.._challenges__methods__ideas__1997_.djv
http://rapidshare.de/files/26784983...f_a_Small_Chemistry_Lab_-_Yares__1926__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26785501/Encyclopedia_of_Biological_Chemistry_-_Vol_1__2004__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26786028/Encyclopedia_of_Biological_Chemistry_-_Vol_2__2004__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26786456/Encyclopedia_of_Biological_Chemistry_-_Vol_3__2004__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26786712/Encyclopedia_of_Biological_Chemistry_-_Vol_4__2004__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26786842...stry_-_Mol._Spectroscopy_-_Mueller__2002_.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26786957..._Organic_Chemistry_-_Sykes__6th_Ed._1985_.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26787114/Hydrogenation_Methods_-_Paul_Rylander__1985__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26787162...ntum_mechanics_as_applied_to_chemistry_WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26787431...ry_5th_ed._-_Smith_M.B.__March_J.__2001_.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26788754...ring_Encyclopedia__2nd_ed__-_M._Sittig_WW.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26788822...technology_Vol_7_-_De_Cuyper-Bulte__2002_.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26789747...Organic_Synthesis__3rd_ed__-_T._Greene_WW.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26789884...imulation_-_Frenkel_and__Smit__AP__2002_.djvu



CHEMISTRY BOOKS 4


Chemistry - Fundamentals Handbook - DOE-HDBK-1015.pdf 4.4 MB
Chemistry Demystified - L. Williams (2003) WW.pdf 66.0 MB
Chemistry of Precious Metals - S. A. Cotton WW.rar 14.4 MB
Chemoinformatics - Gasteiger J.. Engel T. (eds.) - (Wiley. 2003) WW.djvu 10.4 MB
Chemometrics-Data Anal For The Lab - Brereton (2003).pdf 5.0 MB
Common Flavor and Fragrance Materials (4th ed) - K. Bauer WW.rar 1.9 MB
Comput. Methods for Protein Folding - Adv in Chem Physics. Vol 120 (2002).pdf 7.2 MB
Computational Chemistry - D. Young (Wiley. 2001) WW.pdf 4.1 MB
Computational chemistry using the PC - D. Rodgers (3ed. Wiley. 2003).djvu 2.2 MB
Computational Chemistry Using The PC- 3e - D. Rogers (Wiley. 2003) WW.pdf 4.9 MB
Encycl. of Pharmaceutical substances- Kleemann and Engels - 4th.ed.(2000).pdf 62.9 MB
Environmental Science Technology and Chemistry - Manahan WW.rar 3.4 MB
Granddad's Wonderful Book of Chemistry - (Saxon) 1920) WW.pdf 97.0 MB
Theory of Molecular Fluids - C. Gray and K. Gubbins - (1984) WW.djvu 7.0 MB



CODE
http://rapidshare.de/files/26789992/Chemistry_-_Fundamentals_Handbook_-_DOE-HDBK-1015.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26791381/Chemistry_Demystified_-_L._Williams__2003__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26791684/Chemistry_of_Precious_Metals_-_S._A._Cotton_WW.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26791894...r_J.__Engel_T.__eds.__-__Wiley__2003__WW.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26791983/Chemometrics-Data_Anal_For_The_Lab_-_Brereton__2003_.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26792016/Common_Flavor_and_Fragrance_Materials__4th_ed__-_K._Bauer_WW.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26792167...ing_-_Adv_in_Chem_Physics__Vol_120__2002_.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26792252/Computational_Chemistry_-_D._Young___Wiley__2001__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26792333..._The_PC-__3e_-_D._Rogers__Wiley__2003__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26792372..._the_PC__-_D._Rodgers__3ed._Wiley__2003_.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26793581...nces-_Kleemann_and_Engels_-_4th.ed._2000_.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26793646/Environmental_Science_Technology_and_Chemistry_-_Manahan_WW.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26795568/Granddad_s_Wonderful_Book_of_Chemistry_-_Saxon__1920__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26795694...ds_-_C._Gray_and_K._Gubbins_-___1984__WW.djvu



CHEMISTRY BOOKS 5


Handbook of Chem and Physics (CRC Press) - 84th Ed - (2004).pdf 36.2 MB
Handbook of Organic Solvent Properties - Ian Smallwood WW.rar 7.0 MB
Handbook of Solvents - G. Wypych (ed) WW.rar 20.2 MB
HyperChem - Computational chemistry - User guide (1996).djvu 2.3 MB
Intro to Computational Chemistry - F Jensen (Wiley. 1999) WW.djvu 5.2 MB
Intro To Quantum Theory And Atomic Struct. - Oxford Chem Primers - Cox (1996).pdf 2.9 MB
Langes Handbook of Chemistry - 15th ed. WW.rar 6.7 MB
Mod Methods and Algorithms of Quantum Chem - Mol. Dynamics Theory (2000).pdf 1.5 MB
Modelling molecular structures - A Hinchliffe (2ed.. Wiley. 2000) WW.djvu 4.7 MB
Modern Organocopper Chemistry - N. Krause (Ed) (2002) WW.djvu 2.0 MB
Mol. Electronic Structure Theory Part 1 - Helgaker. Jorgensen. Olsen (2000).djvu 6.3 MB
Mol. Electronic Structure Theory Part 2 - Helgaker. Jorgensen. Olsen (2000).djv 4.4 MB
Molecular Modeling of Nucleic Acids - Leontis.SantaLucia (1998) WW.djvu 7.6 MB
Molecular Modelling - Principles and Applications. 2e - A R Leach (2001) WW.djvu 10.1 MB
Molecular Quantum Mechanics 4th ed - P Atkins. R. Friedman (2005) WW.djvu 15.6 MB
Nitration and Aromatic Reactivity by J. G. Hoggett et al (1971) WW.pdf 12.3 MB
NMR Spectroscopy - J. lambert. E. Mazzola WW.pdf 18.8 MB
Old Chemical Name Cross Reference - Lindsay (1989) WW.pdf 7.6 MB
Organic Chemistry (5th ed) (McMurry. John) (2000) WW.djvu 14.2 MB
Organic Chemistry (5th Ed) (McMurry. John) (2000) WW.pdf 84.6 MB
Organic Chemistry 5ed - Carey. F.A. (color illus) (2004. McGraw-Hill) WW.djvu 21.4 MB
Organic Reaction Mechanisms - A.C. Knipe (1998) WW.rar 5.1 MB
Organic Synthesis - Smith M.B. (1994) WW.djvu 6.3 MB
Organic Synthesis Concepts. Methods. Starting Mtls. 2e - Fuhrhop (1994).djvu 6.9 MB
Periodic Tables - various types WW.rar 1.2 MB




CODE
http://rapidshare.de/files/26796313/Handbook_of_Chem_and_Physics__CRC_Press___-_84th_Ed_-__2004_.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26796459/Handbook_of_Organic_Solvent_Properties_-_Ian_Smallwood_WW.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26796803/Handbook_of_Solvents_-_G._Wypych__ed__WW.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26796844/HyperChem_-_Computational_chemistry_-_User_guide__1996_.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26796932...al_Chemistry_-_F_Jensen__Wiley__1999__WW.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26796989...truct._-_Oxford_Chem_Primers_-_Cox__1996_.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26797106/Langes_Handbook_of_Chemistry_-_15th_ed._WW.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26797137...uantum_Chem_-_Mol._Dynamics_Theory__2000_.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26797221...es_-_A_Hinchliffe__2ed.__Wiley__2000__WW.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26797273/Modern_Organocopper_Chemistry_-_N._Krause__Ed___2002__WW.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26797386...rt_1_-_Helgaker__Jorgensen__Olsen__2000_.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26797474...art_2_-_Helgaker__Jorgensen__Olsen__2000_.djv
http://rapidshare.de/files/26797612...eic_Acids_-_Leontis_SantaLucia__1998__WW.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26797808...d_Applications__2e_-_A_R_Leach__2001__WW.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26798107...4th_ed_-_P_Atkins__R._Friedman__2005__WW.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26798325...activity_by_J._G._Hoggett_et_al__1971__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26798720/NMR_Spectroscopy_-_J._lambert__E._Mazzola_WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26798888/Old_Chemical_Name_Cross_Reference_-_Lindsay__1989__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26799308....A.__color_illus___2004__McGraw-Hill__WW.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26810417/Organic_Chemistry__5th_Ed___McMurry__John___2000__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26799555/Organic_Chemistry__5th_ed___McMurry__John___2000__WW.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26810572/Organic_Reaction_Mechanisms_-_A.C._Knipe__1998__WW.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26810755/Organic_Synthesis_-_Smith_M.B.__1994__WW.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26810942...hods__Starting_Mtls__2e_-_Fuhrhop__1994_.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26800110/Periodic_Tables_-_various_types_WW.rar



CHEMISTRY BOOKS 6


Mol. Modeling Workbook For Organic Chemistry - Hehre (1998).djvu 5.3 MB
Pharm. Manufacturing Encyclopedia 2nd ed. Vol 1 and 2 - Sittig.pdf 24.4 MB
Physical Organic Chemistry [IN RUSSIAN] WW.djvu 3.4 MB
Practical Organic Chemistry 3ed (A. Vogel) (1965) WW.pdf 22.9 MB
Principles of biochemistry - Lehringer (4ed.. draft. 2004) WW.djvu 35.9 MB
Principles of Polymerization - G. Odian (Wiley. 2004) WW.pdf 11.2 MB
Protein structure. stability. and folding - Murphy (Humana Press. 2001).djvu 1.8 MB
Reviews in Computational Chemistry - Vol 18 (Wiley 2002) WW.pdf 1.7 MB
Schaum's Outline of Organic Chemistry 3rd ed. (1999) WW.djvu 6.1 MB
Structure and Mechanicsm in Protein Science - Fersht. Alan (1999) WW.djv 20.3 MB
Structure Elucidation by NMR in Organic Chemistry - 3rd Ed. - Breitmaier (2002).pdf 32.0 MB
The 13th Element by John Emsley (2000) WW.pdf 1.9 MB
The Chemical History of A Candle - M. Faraday WW.pdf 0.2 MB
The Chemistry of Essential Oils and Perfumes. Vol. 1. 4th Ed.- Parry (1921).pdf 43.3 MB
The Golden Book of Chemistry Experiments - R. Brent WW.pdf 29.3 MB
The Nitro Group in Organic Synthesis - N. Ono (2001) WW.pdf 11.3 MB
The Periodic Table of the Elements (LANL) WW.pdf 4.7 MB
The Story of Alchemy and the Beginnings of Chemistry - M. uir (1902) WW.pdf 6.1 MB
Two Hundred Exercises In Mechanistic Organic Chemistry (2002) WW.djvu 0.5 MB
U.S. Department of Energy Chemistry. Volume 1 of 2 (1993) WW.pdf 4.0 MB
U.S. Department of Energy Chemistry. Volume 2 of 2 (1993) WW.pdf 3.0 MB
Understanding Mol. Simulation. 2e - Frenkel. Smit (2002).djvu 5.2 MB
Visions of the Future Chemistry and Life Science (2000) WW.pdf 2.4 MB
Vogel's Textbook of Practical Organic Chemistry. 5ed (1989) WW.pdf 83.9 MB



CODE
http://rapidshare.de/files/26800159/Mol._Modeling_Workbook_For_Organic_Chemistry_-_Hehre__1998_.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26800487...Encyclopedia_2nd_ed._Vol_1_and_2_-_Sittig.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26800538/Physical_Organic_Chemistry__IN_RUSSIAN__WW.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26800906/Practical_Organic_Chemistry_3ed__A._Vogel___1965__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26801580...istry_-_Lehringer__4ed.__draft__2004__WW.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26801810/Principles_of_Polymerization_-_G._Odian__Wiley__2004__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26801843...nd_folding_-_Murphy__Humana_Press__2001_.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26801874/Reviews_in_Computational_Chemistry_-_Vol_18__Wiley_2002__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26802006/Schaum_s_Outline_of_Organic_Chemistry_3rd_ed.__1999__WW.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26802446..._Protein_Science_-_Fersht__Alan__1999__WW.djv
http://rapidshare.de/files/26803586...c_Chemistry_-_3rd_Ed._-_Breitmaier__2002_.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26803633/The_13th_Element_by_John_Emsley__2000__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26803643/The_Chemical_History_of_A_Candle_-_M._Faraday_WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26804514...d_Perfumes__Vol._1__4th_Ed.-_Parry__1921_.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26805187/The_Golden_Book_of_Chemistry_Experiments_-_R._Brent_WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26805448/The_Nitro_Group_in_Organic_Synthesis_-_N._Ono__2001__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26805549/The_Periodic_Table_of_the_Elements__LANL__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26805699...eginnings_of_Chemistry_-_M._uir__1902__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26805722..._Mechanistic_Organic_Chemistry__2002__WW.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26805831/U.S._Department_of_Energy_Chemistry__Volume_1_of_2__1993__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26805912/U.S._Department_of_Energy_Chemistry__Volume_2_of_2__1993__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26806046/Understanding_Mol._Simulation__2e_-_Frenkel__Smit__2002_.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/26806107/Visions_of_the_Future_Chemistry_and_Life_Science__2000__WW.pdf
http://rapidshare.de/files/26808233...ractical_Organic_Chemistry__5ed__1989__WW.pdf


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## mb14 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز Soft Chem 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ولكن الروابط لا تعمل رجاء اعادة التحميل


----------



## بيرنا (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## samihsoud (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ العزيز اريد هذين الكتابين اذا امكن
G. Kiely, Environmental Engineering. McGraw-Hill Ryerson, 1996

M.S. Peters, K.D. Timmerhaus, R.E. West, Plant Design and Economics for Chemical Engineers, fifth edition. McGraw-Hill, 2003


----------



## abd alabd (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن حدا عنده كتاب mud engineer hand book


----------



## ahmedmasoud (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم بس الروابط لالالالالالالالا تعمل 
لو ممكن لينك التحميل علي طول


----------

